# [SOLVED!] Leprechaun: No signal, LED issues literally overnight



## temporalhaze (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey guys! I'm going to preface this post by saying I'm still a pretty amateur builder, specifically in regards to troubleshooting...which brings me here!

Last night I built a Leprechaun/Rainbow Machine clone, it was alive and had power immediately after building the thing [*photo attached*]. Unfortunately since it was 2:30am, I was unable to test it. This morning, all was well, until I plugged the cables in. No signal, and the LEDs were significantly dimmer. As a random measure, I slipped electrical tape between the pots and the I/O jacks [this is a _very _tight build]. Over the course of the morning, there's little to no light coming out of the LED, and as of my typing now the LEDs are emitting nothing.

At first when I plugged the effect into my combo amp for testing, bypass worked fine and still does. Once in effect mode the signal itself was completely garbled [sounded like scratching and somewhat staticky]. The signal was getting through but incredibly quiet and not what this effect should sound like. Again, over the course of the morning it's even quieter.

Due to my limited troubleshooting skills I'm unsure what to try to diagnose. I'm using an EHX 9.6V power supply [*photo attached*] which originally came with the Grand Canyon Delay. When this effect is plugged into said power supply, my multimeter is showing 2.36V [*photo attached*]. I'm getting the same readings from the voltage I/O pins of the ICs as well. I swapped out the 2.1mm DC jack with an exact other and I'm getting the same readings, so it's not a bad power jack.

At this point I'm kind of at a loss, if any more info is needed let me know and I'll provide it to the best of my ability. I really want this one to work. I'll be able to respond pretty quickly throughout the day today and tomorrow, then I work 12s the next 4 days so my communication will be limited. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 1, 2019)

I would try testing it outside of the enclosure first. See what happens. There’s a few spots around the jacks it could be touching.

Where did you get those cool black caps?


----------



## temporalhaze (Oct 1, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I would try testing it outside of the enclosure first. See what happens. There’s a few spots around the jacks it could be touching.


Would that affect the LEDs' ability to receive any power as well? Hmmm, I'll try this later today and chime back in. I have other house chores to tend to at the moment, haha.




Nostradoomus said:


> Where did you get those cool black caps?


Those are 1u MLCCs. The build doc specifically notes for them.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 1, 2019)

Well if it’s grounding out somewhere on the enclosure yeah. I always test my boards outside the enclosure first, then if something goes wrong I can narrow it down to wiring/grounding/switch issues.

Most MLCCs I see are yellow, that’s why I ask haha. Where’d you get em?

Edit: Sorry the LEDs only need a small amount of voltage to light up so they don’t really signify much


----------



## temporalhaze (Oct 1, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Well if it’s grounding out somewhere on the enclosure yeah. I always test my boards outside the enclosure first, then if something goes wrong I can narrow it down to wiring/grounding/switch issues.


Well, I completely unboxed the thing and still nothing. Both LEDs flicker when the 9V power supply is barely inserted into the jack, nothing when it's fully inserted. One lights in a continuity test and the other does not, even when I'm not holding the leads like chopsticks to get a photo.








I snapped a quick video. Bypass works but it's completely muted with the effect on.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Gf...wfpk6kPhMAzNmxSRMHjrq691hK7g3F2bHH8TBKylNLPZY

Tomorrow I'll probably be getting up early and I will double check all the resistors by their colors to make sure all were placed properly.



Nostradoomus said:


> Most MLCCs I see are yellow, that’s why I ask haha. Where’d you get em?


I got those from Mouser, pretty slick if you ask me!








						K105K20X0UF63H5H Vishay / BC Components | Mouser
					

K105K20X0UF63H5H Vishay / BC Components Multilayer Ceramic Capacitors MLCC - Leaded 1uF 50volts 10% High Temp AEC-Q200 datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## temporalhaze (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey @Nostradoomus !

I'm chiming back in to let you know it was actually a bad power supply! I tested my power supply with my multimeter and it was only pushing 6V. It wouldn't power any other pedal I had available, Carbon Copy, my Quantum Mystic, Moog Trem, nothing. I plugged it [unboxed] into my pedalboard's power brick and BOOM! Power and sound and it was pushing 9.26V! I'm so relieved, I thought I was going crazy for a second.

Cheers and thanks for your help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 4, 2019)

That’s great! Sometimes it’s the silliest thing...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

I had a power supply issue vex me for several days on a pedal build.  It wasn't a pedal from this site.


----------



## temporalhaze (Oct 5, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I had a power supply issue vex me for several days on a pedal build. It wasn't a pedal from this site.


Did it just drive you absolutely mad, as if you were actually losing your mind over a pedal not working? It definitely did for me, haha!


----------

